# Dashboard not loading from app or website



## JPinOC949 (Nov 12, 2014)

When trying to access the dashboard from the app it's only opening to a blank white page. Now I'm stuck with my vehicle on premiere and can't toggle over to regular Lyft when in a primetime area. I tried deleting the app and re-adding it but it's still doing the same thing. Even tried just logging in to the Lyft website from both safari & chrome on my iPhone and comes up with the same blank page. If you try contacting them through the help center there are no options for app issues (which is ridiculous) and the only other way is to pick another issue that you're NOT having an then try explaining that in a way that you don't still get the copy/pasted response for that issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

I've had this exact thing happen a couple of times and it usually fixes itself after restarting and moving to better a LTE coverage area with wifi turned off. iPhone 7 plus btw. Hope that helps.


----------



## JPinOC949 (Nov 12, 2014)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> I've had this exact thing happen a couple of times and it usually fixes itself after restarting and moving to better a LTE coverage area with wifi turned off. iPhone 7 plus btw. Hope that helps.


Yeah, tried that. Didn't work unfortunately. Not sure what is going on but it's just won't load.

I was able to log into the dashboard from my home computer and it worked fine. But that's not going to help me to toggle between vehicle classes throughout the day. I contacted Lyft support and their suggestion was to change to a better provider. Kinda hard to do when I have an unlimited data plan with AT&T. Can't really get much better than that. Not sure what to do from here.


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

I am having the same issue. Extremely frustrating...


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

T-Mobile has been having issues this week. Go to the website old school? Usually I can attend to things there. If the site is down grab the KY from the glove box because you are .......


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

JPinOC949 said:


> When trying to access the dashboard from the app it's only opening to a blank white page. Now I'm stuck with my vehicle on premiere and can't toggle over to regular Lyft when in a primetime area. I tried deleting the app and re-adding it but it's still doing the same thing. Even tried just logging in to the Lyft website from both safari & chrome on my iPhone and comes up with the same blank page. If you try contacting them through the help center there are no options for app issues (which is ridiculous) and the only other way is to pick another issue that you're NOT having an then try explaining that in a way that you don't still get the copy/pasted response for that issue. Any suggestions?


Same here!! I emailed them and they told me that it was because my ios was older than 10.3 but my dash has been working before today. Any resolve??



JJS said:


> T-Mobile has been having issues this week. Go to the website old school? Usually I can attend to things there. If the site is down grab the KY from the glove box because you are .......


Tried to go to the website and having the exact same issue.



JPinOC949 said:


> Yeah, tried that. Didn't work unfortunately. Not sure what is going on but it's just won't load.
> 
> I was able to log into the dashboard from my home computer and it worked fine. But that's not going to help me to toggle between vehicle classes throughout the day. I contacted Lyft support and their suggestion was to change to a better provider. Kinda hard to do when I have an unlimited data plan with AT&T. Can't really get much better than that. Not sure what to do from here.?





JPinOC949 said:


> When trying to access the dashboard from the app it's only opening to a blank white page. Now I'm stuck with my vehicle on premiere and can't toggle over to regular Lyft when in a primetime area. I tried deleting the app and re-adding it but it's still doing the same thing. Even tried just logging in to the Lyft website from both safari & chrome on my iPhone and comes up with the same blank page. If you try contacting them through the help center there are no options for app issues (which is ridiculous) and the only other way is to pick another issue that you're NOT having an then try explaining that in a way that you don't still get the copy/pasted response for that issue. Any suggestions?





JPinOC949 said:


> Yeah, tried that. Didn't work unfortunately. Not sure what is going on but it's just won't load.
> 
> I know wtf. I think i know why this
> might be happening. Does it have to do with uber asking for earnings info? I have been getting an email from uber to send my earnings from lyft for a bonus every week and literally after i got the text today i couldnt access the dashboard from my app and the webpage from my phone. Only from my ipad at home. Maybe a weird coincidence but still seems strange.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Best argument for driving both services! Hang in there Uber on!


----------

